# Dunwich Dynamo 2016



## jefmcg (4 Nov 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> I should be taking part in the 2016 DunRun. my friend did it last year and he was telling me how awesome it was. I can handle 40-50miles at a moderate pace so *160miles* should be 'Ok'. It would be fun to see how far i can stretch myself.
> 
> This will be my first time taking part in any cycling event that wasnt the london skyride. I tried to get into social rides using the skyride website but the groups i met up with just seemed to be extremely unorganised and somewhat rude/elitist so i stopped going to those. Im part of a club on there too but they only go on rides on a saturday and i work every-motha-f**kin-saturday so I cant participate.
> 
> Just curious. Is there a official DunRun thread on this forum? Ive been trawling blogs and other forums/websites for tips that might be useful to best get me prepared as early as i can (im so hyped!!!)


Here you go

(BTW, it's only about 110 miles http://www.strava.com/segments/1659591 )


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Nov 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Here you go
> 
> (BTW, it's only about 110 miles http://www.strava.com/segments/1659591 )



Much appreciated  Judging by the watts. I'll be holding my own (fingers crossed) I wouldnt say im a thoroughbred athlete but i can easily pump out 160-180w, though the real question is, if i can keep it up for 6-7hrs


----------



## jefmcg (4 Nov 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> can keep it up for 6-7hrs


Well, you need to have a long meal break in the middle, or a pub stop. So that's 2 lots of 3 hours 

(I've only done it once, in 2012, and I was very slow)


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Nov 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Well, you need to have a long meal break in the middle, or a pub stop. So that's 2 lots of 3 hours
> 
> (I've only done it once, in 2012, and I was very slow)




Eatin is cheatin bro! 

Nah im kidding. Gotta feed the machine somehow. Would prefer to eat on the bike if possible. Time is of the essence. The longer offthe bike the harder it is to get everything rolling again


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2015)

I averaged 15.2 over 134 miles overnight this year. Only a couple of short stops really. 

Looking forward to 2016 already!


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Nov 2015)

Lets say... If i can get a mate of mine to hire a van and come pick me up. Would £20 or £25 to ferry a guy and his bike back to london be too much? We need Need enough money to pay for gas and van hire. Obviously my friend who is the driver wont do that kind of distance for free so, some money has to go in his pocket too...

If he hires a van or mini-bus and we can take possibly 3 or 4 extra people plus their gear back to london then It might work out less of a headache for people getting home. He's not trying to profit from it but a service does need to be paid for


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Nov 2015)

Last year was my slowest dun run yet. But that's fine by me 

https://www.strava.com/activities/339303001

Already looking forward to next year.


----------



## mjr (5 Nov 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> Would prefer to eat on the bike if possible. Time is of the essence. The longer offthe bike the harder it is to get everything rolling again


Are you sure you've understood the concept of long distance cycling? This ain't le tour.

I know you've tried a couple but going out on some of the leisurely but challenging rides on Ride Social that has an hour's lunch stop in the middle would help to get the hang of ride a bit / eat a while riding.


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Nov 2015)

mjray said:


> Are you sure you've understood the concept of long distance cycling? This ain't le tour.
> 
> I know you've tried a couple but going out on some of the leisurely but challenging rides on Ride Social that has an hour's lunch stop in the middle would help to get the hang of ride a bit / eat a while riding.



I know exactly what it is. but sometimes when you get on the bike you cant get off it  though Im thinking about more in terms of lactic acid build up in the muscles. If i stop to rest then getting going again will be a lot harder and i will be attempting to push hard on the flats where i can attempt to hold a decent speed.


----------



## martint235 (5 Nov 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> I know exactly what it is. but sometimes when you get on the bike you cant get off it  though Im thinking about more in terms of lactic acid build up in the muscles. If i stop to rest then getting going again will be a lot harder and i will be attempting to push hard on the flats where i can attempt to hold a decent speed.


Remember, DunRun isn't a race. Every year (according to posts on here) some people decide it is a race and just make it unpleasant for everyone else.


----------



## StuartG (5 Nov 2015)

The point of DunRun is to do it with a load of other people. Chat on the ride, chat more on the breaks. If that isn't your thing then just do the ride at another time on your own or with a small competitive group. You won't have anybody in the way and it will be a darn sight easier to get back. Everybody wins.


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Nov 2015)

First up im not a cycling snob. I have a friend that im going to be doing the dunrun with but my speed will be largely dictated by who else we meet up with. 

Im not a racer. Im not going to sprint the whole 120 miles but i do want to push we i can and ease off where i cant.


----------



## martint235 (5 Nov 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> Time is of the essence. The longer offthe bike the harder it is to get everything rolling again





RaveInAGrave said:


> First up im not a cycling snob. I have a friend that im going to be doing the dunrun with but my speed will be largely dictated by who else we meet up with.
> 
> Im not a racer. Im not going to sprint the whole 120 miles but i do want to push we i can and ease off where i cant.


I agree with StuartG and would say you're likely to find the DunRun either frustrating or disappointing.

I stay away from the DunRun for precisely these reasons.


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Nov 2015)

Nah, im Still going to do it

::edit::

If no CC'ers want to hook up and do it together with me then no worries


----------



## StuartG (5 Nov 2015)

I'm an old bloke. I can do 110 miles sometimes easily, sometimes not so easily. I see younger, fitter guys fly past me only to burn out later who went off too quick because it was their natural cadence on shorter rides.

An imperial tonne, if you are not used to it, is very different from a metric tonne. You will really have no clue how fast you can do 110 miles until you have done it. That's the point to 'do it'. Forget the time, just relax and enjoy it. If you still have something in the boot 20 miles out then go for it but the real pain is to misjudge it earlier and have to do the last 20 miles in agony or not complete at all.

And the joy of so many people is that you don't have to stick with the same people all the way. Particularly at night we all have a bad patch and the plunging temperatures and normal nutritional timings go awry. To try and keep up at that time with someone who is feeling good will have a really bad payback.


----------



## velovoice (5 Nov 2015)

Lots of good advice up thread. 

The closest there is to an official Dunwich Dynamo "presence" is the Facebook group here. (There is no website, as such.)

Lots of various groups organise coaches etc to transport people & bikes home afterwards. The 'traditional' provider is Southwark Cyclists. Andy Cawdell, the chairman, will post up in the FB group when tickets are ready to go on sale. He has already indicated ticket sales will likely start much earlier this year than in years past (which tended to be April ish).

Meanwhile, ride, relax, rinse and repeat.


----------



## velovoice (5 Nov 2015)

tatr said:


> Is anyone planning on cycling home?
> 
> It is a Sunday so another 120 miles at a leisurely pace with plenty of pub stops would be a better option than the coach if the weather is good.
> 
> (I rode back from L2B, but my colleagues had plenty of horror stories about coach toilets... not helped by the fact that we had a few beers before heading back to London.)



Lots of people ride back. If you haven't made arrangements with a buddy beforehand, just see how you feel on the night, chat to people alongside you -- chances are, some of them will be cycling back and if you get on well, then you've got buddies for it.


----------



## tatr (5 Nov 2015)

Cheers, good to know


----------



## jefmcg (5 Nov 2015)

velovoice said:


> just see how you feel on the night


The problem with that is if you don't feel like riding back on the night, you might be stuck for transport. The buses usually sells out well in advance, and the local trains are enforcing bicycle limits. The train I caught in 2012 - with my folder - only allowed one bike to board as there were six on board already. I assume if you cycle as far as Ipswich, you can board a train from there.


----------



## velovoice (5 Nov 2015)

jefmcg said:


> The problem with that is if you don't feel like riding back on the night, you might be stuck for transport. The buses usually sells out well in advance, and the local trains are enforcing bicycle limits. The train I caught in 2012 - with my folder - only allowed one bike to board as there were six on board already. I assume if you cycle as far as Ipswich, you can board a train from there.


Yes, that is the Big Risk with the DunRun, for many people every year. It always pays to plan ahead but so many don't seem to.


----------



## mjr (5 Nov 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I assume if you cycle as far as Ipswich, you can board a train from there.


In 2015, in a shock reversal of the "do whatever we can to sell tickets" practices of 2014, you could only board at Ipswich if you had prebooked one of the 50 spaces on every other train: http://road.cc/content/news/151689-...train-company-bans-bikes-some-trains-severely - plus also there were widespread bike bans.

This is something that deters me from riding the event because I would be wanting to head back via Ely which seemed like it's either 4 bikes first-come-first-served on trains (usually Ipswich-Peterborough services take at least six before anyone bats an eyelid and sometimes more), or banned, depending who you asked. If I ride home, then it becomes a 200-mile ride


----------



## robjh (5 Nov 2015)

mjray said:


> In 2015, in a shock reversal of the "do whatever we can to sell tickets" practices of 2014, you could only board at Ipswich if you had prebooked one of the 50 spaces on every other train: http://road.cc/content/news/151689-...train-company-bans-bikes-some-trains-severely - plus also there were widespread bike bans.
> 
> This is something that deters me from riding the event because I would be wanting to head back via Ely which seemed like it's either 4 bikes first-come-first-served on trains (usually Ipswich-Peterborough services take at least six before anyone bats an eyelid and sometimes more), or banned, depending who you asked. If I ride home, then it becomes a 200-mile ride


I'm reliably informed that the first Ipswich-Cambridge train of the Sunday had only 1 cyclist on it, and no problems. Mind you, to get that you had to leave the beach at about 7am.


----------



## Flying Dodo (5 Nov 2015)

There's always the option of a nice pleasant 30 mile ride to either Stowmarket or Diss to pick up the London bound train before everyone else gets on at Ipswich.


----------



## tatr (5 Nov 2015)

Of course that'll only work for a few fast people!

Sounds like riding back is the best thing to do.


----------



## User10571 (5 Nov 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> First up im not a cycling snob. I have a friend that im going to be doing the dunrun with but my speed will be largely dictated by who else we meet up with.
> 
> Im not a racer. Im not going to sprint the whole 120 miles but i do want to push we i can and ease off where i cant.


Some wise words upthread....
If you are clocking 120 miles it is because you've got lost.
It's unusual to clock much more than ~112 miles to Dunwich from London Fields.
Any other mileages are folklore....
Or you got lost.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Nov 2015)

Ride it how you want to ride it. 

If this is your first hundred mile ride then don't spoil it by thrashing yourself. Just my opinion, and from experience of trying to keep up with a Fixie crew half my age 

If you've done a bunch of hundred mile rides beforehand then that's good prep. 

The dun run is a bit like parenting, no advice will stick before you've tried it for yourself.


----------



## Brains (7 Nov 2015)

flag me up as soon as tickets are on sale, did it last year, came back with the Southwark Cyclists coaches and accoumaied lorries, and I'd like to do it again in 2016


----------



## velovoice (7 Nov 2015)

Brains said:


> flag me up as soon as tickets are on sale, did it last year, came back with the Southwark Cyclists coaches and accoumaied lorries, and I'd like to do it again in 2016


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Nov 2015)

Pretty good summary


anothersam said:


> View attachment 109907
> 
> 
> On the other hand, whatever the intentions of the planners, thousands of people are going to turn up with different motivations. That's the price of such a freestyle event.
> ...




Pretty much sums up why I love the Dun Run!


----------



## jefmcg (15 Nov 2015)

I've posted this before, but a couple of years ago Strava decided to do a heat map of a typical Saturday. They thought is was broken because they got some funny data. Turns out it was the night of the DunRun. Sadly it ends a midnight.

Anyway, zoom into Essex then move the slider to right to see the DunRun

http://www.strava.com/saturday-heatmap#0|23|8|51.87060|-0.12647


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2015)

As it is getting ever more popular (a mate and I did this years dun-run for the first time) will the authorities want to start getting involved soon? The roads around from London Fields and pretty much up to Epping, were totally clogged up. After that, it thinned out a bit.
Hopefully it won't become a victim of its own success!


----------



## mjr (15 Nov 2015)

It would be pretty sick of the authorities to get involved. The roads are clogged with motorists often enough and they don't want to stop them.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Nov 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> As it is getting ever more popular (a mate and I did this years dun-run for the first time) will the authorities want to start getting involved soon? The roads around from London Fields and pretty much up to Epping, were totally clogged up. After that, it thinned out a bit.
> Hopefully it won't become a victim of its own success!



Not wishing to be too annoying, but they are some of the bits that are the most fun! A highlight of that part of the journey on my first Dun Run was a fella in a Merc winding down his window and saying to about a thousand cyclists 'can you all move out of my way please'.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2015)

mjray said:


> It would be pretty sick of the authorities to get involved. The roads are clogged with motorists often enough and they don't want to stop them.


Sadly, It's what 'Authorities' feel the need to do!


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Not wishing to be too annoying, but they are some of the bits that are the most fun! A highlight of that part of the journey on my first Dun Run was a fella in a Merc winding down his window and saying to about a thousand cyclists 'can you all move out of my way please'.


I don't disagree.. It all adds to the joy of the ride! Several car-bound folk were asking what the ferk was going on, in a questioning way, rather than aggressively, and were happy to be part of the experience when we told them what we were doing..


----------



## Trickedem (15 Nov 2015)

The beauty of the DunRun is that it isn't organised. As a result it would be difficult for 'the authorities' to get involved. 
I had a great time this year and the support along the way, from pop up refreshment stands was magnificent.
There were a few impatient motorists near Epping, but after that it was very quiet on the roads. There were also a few twunts on bikes, but as there are thousands of riders this is not surprising.


----------



## jefmcg (16 Nov 2015)

According to the London School of Cycling, DD was a paid event for most of the 90s. That's something that the authorities could probably have put a stop to, but as it is now I doubt it could be stopped without some weird anti-terrorist style kettling. There is nothing to ban at the start, except making some bylaw to make it an unlawful assembly or stopping selling of the maps - but if they did, that wouldn't change much, as most people use GPS or follow each other these days. "They" could ban the buses and lorries, but which "they" would that be? I can't imagine the people of Dunwich minding much that 1,500 very tired and hungry people spend an hour or 2 in their town, mostly sleeping or queueing to buy food. And London would find it difficult to ban the buses that start in Dunwich. What would they have to do, set up road blocks at M25 crossings? The railways have already done all they can to stop it 

And sadly, someone has already been killed on it, but no one tried to stop it then, so I doubt a H&S argument would hold water.


----------



## mjr (16 Nov 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I've posted this before, but a couple of years ago Strava decided to do a heat map of a typical Saturday. They thought is was broken because they got some funny data. Turns out it was the night of the DunRun. Sadly it ends a midnight.
> 
> Anyway, zoom into Essex then move the slider to right to see the DunRun
> 
> http://www.strava.com/saturday-heatmap#0|23|8|51.87060|-0.12647


I can see what looks like a dun run in the early hours too, with the first to head home using the A1152/Wilford Bridge and then the old A12 (now partly A1214) into Ipswich and later people using the coast route and ferries. Did some people do it a day early or is something odd going on?


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Nov 2015)

mjray said:


> I can see what looks like a dun run in the early hours too, with the first to head home using the A1152/Wilford Bridge and then the old A12 (now partly A1214) into Ipswich and later people using the coast route and ferries. Did some people do it a day early or is something odd going on?


Probably the Dulwich Paragon & London Dynamo team(s), having won their race to the finish, then zooming off to Ipswich.


----------



## jefmcg (16 Nov 2015)

mjray said:


> I can see what looks like a dun run in the early hours too, with the first to head home using the A1152/Wilford Bridge and then the old A12 (now partly A1214) into Ipswich and later people using the coast route and ferries. Did some people do it a day early or is something odd going on?


You're right, and that's very weird. The blog post http://labs.strava.com/blog/a-saturday-mapped/ might help.

It's clearly done using local time for each area, Melbourne people hitting the beach road shows up as 6am. So either they extracted different data for each time zone OR they got a 24 hours over a fixed UTC and just mapped them on to the local time. So Sunday 3am becomes Saturday 3am.

That's what it must be. There are as many cyclists heading into Dunwich at 3am on Saturday morning as are on the roads at 11pm - judging by brightness of the line. Unless there were another 1000+ riders heading out 24 hours early without leaving any trace on blogs.

This is what it was like between 11pm & midnight





and this is what it looked like "23 hours earlier"





Cool, you can watch the whole DunRun.

But the thing you really learn from this? In 2013, no one liked strava as much as the British! (Greenland, not so much)


----------



## redflightuk (13 Dec 2015)

This time last year I was starting to plan rides for 2015, the Dun run went straight into the diary. I hadn't dun it(sorry) for a couple of years, anyway February arrived and there's rumblings about bike bans or booked only bikes so I decided against the ride. 
Fast forward to the day which had been a very nice one I had a mad moment at about 5pm and decided to go to the seaside, I fed Red and turned him out in his field then packed some food and drinks and set off for Great Dunmow. I joined the route and settled into a steady pace, I wasn't out to beat a time I just wanted to get there, everyone seemed to be having fun and I love the way people along the route are out clapping and cheering everyone along. The pop up food stalls are a very welcome sight at silly o'clock on a Sunday morning. The villages flashed by and all of a sudden I was on the beach. There was already a long queue for breakfast but it was worth the wait. After watching the sun rise I mounted the bike again and retraced the route all the way home which meant I was able to see some of the villages in daylight. I arrived home with 222.9 miles on the clock, tired /hungry and very happy. 

Roll on 2016


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Dec 2015)

If there are any londoners here doing the ride - me and a friend of mine are trying to hire a van or a car we can fit a bike rack on to take us home after we're done. My mate who will be the driver can drive anything apart from a military tank so if there are a quite a few of us that are going to be needing a lift home, hiring out a small mini bus to get us all back home isnt a far fetched idea providing that all vehicle hire costs are covered.

Currently. Its just the driver me and another friend who are planning it so we are taking a small car with a bike rack to keep costs down. 

We would like to get vehicle hire sorted out as early as possible as it works out a little cheaper for us. If youre from london and youre interested then feel free to PM me so i can start making the arrangements.


----------



## rb58 (15 Dec 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> If there are any londoners here doing the ride - me and a friend of mine are trying to hire a van or a car we can fit a bike rack on to take us home after we're done. My mate who will be the driver can drive anything apart from a military tank so if there are a quite a few of us that are going to be needing a lift home, hiring out a small mini bus to get us all back home isnt a far fetched idea providing that all vehicle hire costs are covered.
> 
> Currently. Its just the driver me and another friend who are planning it so we are taking a small car with a bike rack to keep costs down.
> 
> We would like to get vehicle hire sorted out as early as possible as it works out a little cheaper for us. If youre from london and youre interested then feel free to PM me so i can start making the arrangements.


Presumably your mate the driver is not actually doing the ride? Driving home after cycling all night is really not a good idea.


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Dec 2015)

rb58 said:


> Presumably your mate the driver is not actually doing the ride? Driving home after cycling all night is really not a good idea.



Nah, Cycling is not his thing. Given his chunky barsteward prowess I dont think he'd enjoy it very much 

Hes going to be driving to the finishing point and waiting for us to arrive... 'if' we ever arrive


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Dec 2015)

rb58 said:


> Presumably your mate the driver is not actually doing the ride? Driving home after cycling all night is really not a good idea.



I was wondering about that. I can barely walk straight after the Dun Run let alone pilot an automobile


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Dec 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> Nah, Cycling is not his thing. Given his chunky barsteward prowess I dont think he'd enjoy it very much
> 
> Hes going to be driving to the finishing point and waiting for us to arrive... 'if' we ever arrive



Brilliant! Tell him to pack a BBQ!


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Dec 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Brilliant! Tell him to pack a BBQ!



Jolly good idea! Bring a chiller of beer and a portable BBQ!!! I think i'd have to fight off all the hungry zombie cyclists and hold them at bay with the flat end of my D-Lock!


----------



## tatr (16 Dec 2015)

I'm not interested in a ride back in the van... but I'd love to partake in a BBQ. If I donate charcoal, a crate of beer and some BIG STEAKS would he be interested in ferrying them out to the beach?

I can also loan an awesome portable BBQ provided it gets returned to London.


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Dec 2015)

tatr said:


> I'm not interested in a ride back in the van... but I'd love to partake in a BBQ. If I donate charcoal, a crate of beer and some BIG STEAKS would he be interested in ferrying them out to the beach?
> 
> I can also loan an awesome portable BBQ provided it gets returned to London.



Its something we can definitely look into! going to have to check with my other friend who is hopefully doing the ride with me and seeing if he would be up for it rather than going to sleep in the back of a car. 

Where abouts in london are we returning the BBQ to?


----------



## tatr (17 Dec 2015)

The Victoria / Vauxhall area.


----------



## Brains (8 Jan 2016)

_I see 2016 DD tickets are now on sale!_

Happy new Year!

We are now sorting out the logistics for the 2016 Dunwich Dynamo and booking for our return coaches is now open.

Arrangements will be much the same as last year except we will probably run more coaches early on, following feedback from you last year. We will leave perhaps 200 places for those who want to enjoy the beach for longer.

As ever, all queries and comments to southwark@lcc.org.uk

Thank you,
Southwark Cyclists
southwark@lcc.org.uk
*
Dunwich Dynamo Return Transport 2016*
7/17/2016
Dunwich
Dunwich, Suffolk


----------



## Brains (8 Jan 2016)

_From the FB site - and been confirmed by Southwark Cyclists_

Beware!!

Just purchased my return ticket for the Dun-Run this year via Southwark Cyclists. The link directed to a 3rd Party site for registration -




Active.com..

All seemed straightforward enough: Personal Details - Accept! Payment Details - Accept! Blah blah.. Until at the end I noticed a screen had popped up with all my details auto-filled including my credit card with a final Accept/Cancel option! On auto-pilot I so nearly clicked 'Accept' expecting to complete the transaction when I suddenly realised I had been navigated away from the ticket purchase to an auto-renewal subscription page for



Active.com (sneakily the annual subscription was also the same as the DD Early Bird ticket price! Coincidence? I think not!!).

Fortunately I spotted what was going on and cancelled! Shortly afterwards an email arrived confirming my coach place.

Has this happened to anyone else - has anyone fallen for it?


----------



## Brains (8 Jan 2016)

http://www.active.com/dunwich-suffolk/cycling/races/dunwich-dynamo-return-transport-2016 
Here's the link - just beware after you complete the checkout that you don't sign up for the annual subscription


----------



## martint235 (8 Jan 2016)

Dunwich Run, tickets? I'm hoping these are just for the people not cycling back


----------



## jefmcg (8 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> Dunwich Run, tickets? I'm hoping these are just for the people not cycling back


Definitely just the buses http://southwarkcyclists.org.uk/dunwich-dynamo-xxiv-2016/



Brains said:


> Here's the link - just beware after you complete the checkout that you don't sign up for the annual subscription
> http://www.active.com/.../dunwich-dynamo-return-transport...


That's not a link directly to the website, but via fb. (Plus it includes information that will tell them it came from your email address, so you might want to remove that link).

Try this:

http://www.active.com/dunwich-suffolk/cycling/races/dunwich-dynamo-return-transport-2016


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> Dunwich Run, tickets? I'm hoping these are just for the people not cycling back



Possibly. I need to book someone to draft the whole way


----------



## martint235 (10 Jan 2016)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Possibly. I need to book someone to draft the whole way


I'm way too expensive for you. Trust me you can't afford my beer bill.


----------



## jefmcg (10 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> I'm way too expensive for you. Trust me you can't afford my beer bill.


are you confusing "draft" with "draught"?


----------



## Brains (16 Jan 2016)

Got my return coach tickets !


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Feb 2016)

I just wanted to say - Im so hyped for this


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Feb 2016)

Oh this is soon! I should probably start cycling again


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Feb 2016)

Brains said:


> Got my return coach tickets !



Surely it is a single, not a return?


----------



## Brian Stacks (7 Mar 2016)

I'm going to do it this year for the first time with a couple of friends who have previously done it. My only concern is that I have type 1 diabetes so can't use energy bars/gels so burn out quicker than others. I guess I might have to stop every 30 miles to check blood sugars and eat plus insulin before I continue to the finish.


----------



## RoubaixCube (7 Mar 2016)

Brian Stacks said:


> I'm going to do it this year for the first time with a couple of friends who have previously done it. My only concern is that I have type 1 diabetes so can't use energy bars/gels so burn out quicker than others. I guess I might have to stop every 30 miles to check blood sugars and eat plus insulin before I continue to the finish.


----------



## jefmcg (7 Mar 2016)

Brian Stacks said:


> I'm going to do it this year for the first time with a couple of friends who have previously done it. My only concern is that I have type 1 diabetes so can't use energy bars/gels so burn out quicker than others. I guess I might have to stop every 30 miles to check blood sugars and eat plus insulin before I continue to the finish.


Pack plenty of food, but I don't think stopping will be that onerous. It's all part of the fun. When I did it in 2012, there was an official food stop (which I never noticed) but also a local group giving away flapjacks and a van selling bacon sandwiches. So I probably stopped every 30 miles (including the combine puncture repair and lunch stop around midnight) without needing to. 


Stopping is part of the the whole dunrun dynamic. If you set a good pace, your first and second stops could be at a pub. Are you riding with friends? If so, I'd hope they understand your needs. If not, there is zero problem (assuming you are confident in keeping your blood sugar under control and you are wearing appropriate id in case something does go wrong).


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Mar 2016)

Brian Stacks said:


> I'm going to do it this year for the first time with a couple of friends who have previously done it. My only concern is that I have type 1 diabetes so can't use energy bars/gels so burn out quicker than others. I guess I might have to stop every 30 miles to check blood sugars and eat plus insulin before I continue to the finish.



I think I stopped at least every thirty miles just for another bacon buttie!

As others have said, Dun Run ain't a race. In fact I think I go a little slower each year! Fine by me, being later to arrive in Dunwich helps avoid the queue for the fry up


----------



## Lee gg (26 Apr 2016)

Really getting close to booking this, God knows why just want to try it, what's the worst that can happen ??? Lol.


----------



## vickster (26 Apr 2016)

@jefmcg did on a folder a few years back

It sells out so don't dilly on booking, especially return transport


----------



## Lee gg (26 Apr 2016)

How hard is it really ? Pace ? all night ride, morale as a solo rider ? 
Still want to to press confirm.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Apr 2016)

It's a lark. I did on my "own" in 2012, but found it pretty enjoyable. I had a flat tyre at one stage, and dozens of cyclists asked if I was ok. There was plenty of company. You can take all the time you want, it isn't a race, though they may "race" at the front. I took about 12 hours (ie slow), and there were plenty of riders behind me. The queue for the buses was very long, there's no chance you will miss the bus.


----------



## Lee gg (26 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> It's a lark. I did on my "own" in 2012, but found it pretty enjoyable. I had a flat tyre at one stage, and dozens of cyclists asked if I was ok. There was plenty of company. You can take all the time you want, it isn't a race, though they may "race" at the front. I took about 12 hours (ie slow), and there were plenty of riders behind me. The queue for the buses was very long, there's no chance you will miss the bus.


Thanks for the replys, think I'm doing it.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Apr 2016)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/dunwich-dynamo-2016.190553/


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 Apr 2016)

Too bad Abellio Greater Anglia train operator has banned bicycles on some of their trains or has set a limit to 10 per train on others. Ive heard that even if you make it to the station for a ride home you'll be given a ticket with a number on it and you're not allowed to board any train with your bicycle until they call out your number.

For that reason, Ive already got a friend who will meet me at the finishing point to drive me home. I had to buy a 'trunk rack' for his car to carry my bicycle & pay for his diesel & food on the day but thats about it.

Originally planned to hire a van and have people pay for feel and a little towards rental to bring back more people but the cheapest idea in the end was just to get a friend with a diesel car to drive me back.

The other friend who i was going to be doing the ride with isnt so sure if hes going or not anymore since I got a new carbon bike and told him about me doing rides with the Fridays & folks on CC - He doesnt think he'll be able to keep up with his 13kg Cube ltd edition hybrid bike thats around 7-8years old. so I may have a space in the car for one passenger.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Apr 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> The other friend who i was going to be doing the ride with isnt so sure if hes going or not anymore since I got a new carbon bike and told him about me doing rides with the Fridays & folks on CC - He doesnt think he'll be able to keep up with his 13kg Cube ltd edition hybrid bike thats around 7-8years old. so I may have a space in the car for one passenger.



It's a long ride. "Can I keep up?" shouldn't be the main question, more "can I last the distance?" Neither of you will be going full blast - it's a long way. I've ridden a fair bit of the route (never done the event tho') and I don't remember it being very hilly so I doubt the extra weight (or age!) of your friend's bike will be much of a handicap. And as @User13710 says, you can always tell him that pace won't be an issue.


----------



## Specialeyes (26 Apr 2016)

Just noticed that it's BHF London-Southend the next day and am now wondering how to combine the two somehow... anyone tried this?


----------



## Lee gg (26 Apr 2016)

Specialeyes said:


> Just noticed that it's BHF London-Southend the next day and am now wondering how to combine the two somehow... anyone tried this?


Lance Armstrong????? Lol


----------



## martint235 (26 Apr 2016)

vickster said:


> @jefmcg did on a folder a few years back
> 
> It sells out so don't dilly on booking, especially return transport


I didn't know you had to book to ride the DD? Or is it just if you want transport back rather than riding back?


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 Apr 2016)

User13710 said:


> That's a pity. You could always reassure him that you'll ride at his pace, after all it isn't a race it's just a jolly bike ride.





Dogtrousers said:


> It's a long ride. "Can I keep up?" shouldn't be the main question, more "can I last the distance?" Neither of you will be going full blast - it's a long way. I've ridden a fair bit of the route (never done the event tho') and I don't remember it being very hilly so I doubt the extra weight (or age!) of your friend's bike will be much of a handicap. And as @User13710 says, you can always tell him that pace won't be an issue.



Ive reassured him already, I told him he'll be fine as we'll have a bunch of people on bromptons (& maybe the odd fixie??) in the group with us and its all about starting and finishing together (if possible)

He's still not sure though as he hasnt been able to arrange days off with work and other stuff. I told him to pull a sickie and just go 

Ive been trying to get him to go on a few FNRttC rides too but he doesnt have insurance on his bike or 3rd party insurance and doesnt want to get either of them so that pretty much ruled him out of FNRttC rides.

This guy has been commuting to work much much longer then i have and was one of the people that got me back into cycling. He hates how everything has to be so complicated and insists that he doesnt need any insurance so I didnt press the issue further.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> I didn't know you had to book to ride the DD? Or is it just if you want transport back rather than riding back?


Just for the buses.


----------



## rb58 (26 Apr 2016)

I'm highly likely to be doing it this year having missed the last Dun Running due to a severe case of _couldn't-be-arsed-itis_. I'll be riding back via Dartford Crossing, so if anyone else is going that way and wants company.


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Apr 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Ive been trying to get him to go on a few FNRttC rides too but he doesnt have insurance on his bike or 3rd party insurance and doesnt want to get either of them so that pretty much ruled him out of FNRttC rides.



The FNRttC doesn't require anyone to have bike insurance. Only that the rider has insurance, and seeing as you can get that for only £24 as an affiliate member, it's a bargain.


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 Apr 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> The FNRttC doesn't require anyone to have bike insurance. Only that the rider has insurance, and seeing as you can get that for only £24 as an affiliate member, it's a bargain.



Tell that to my friend. He doesnt care for it though I have constantly told him about the benefits of having liability insurance. But all he wants to do is get on his bike, and ride because cycling is/should be free etc etc and if youre insuring your bike or buying rider insurance then then cycling isnt so free anymore... Thats the way he thinks, Despite my best efforts to sway him.

Good example of him buying insurance for him and also the bike is he actually fell into a river last year before christmas after trying to dodge around a duck on the towpath by the river one day when he was cycling to work.

The bike was recovered by some of the barges that were in the area but he had to pay a little over £200 to have the bike ready to ride again, which for that bike isnt worth it. Part of the problem was bought on by the fact that he has no idea how to maintain his bike, doesnt touch the bikes drive train with any sort of lube or anything EVER. Again, I have tried to talk him into having the bike serviced or even a mini service every few months as he rides a lot more than i do but that to him is an unnecessary expenditure. A lot of that £200 he paid to have the bike up and running again were for parts he had to replace, New chain, cassette, cables etc etc.

I told him that if he was insured then his insurance company would of covered all of it but he's stuck in his stubborn ways and refuses to bend so I just give up trying to explain things.

A bike is a machine to a lesser extent, and like every machine out there, it works better when its well maintained & looked after.


I think hes a little pissy as he's the one that got me back into cycling, we used to go out for rides and stuff but since ive bought 2 other bikes and started hanging out and doing rides with CC'ers (& FNRttC soon!) and being a lot more serious about cycling, he's been a little jealous of how ive progressed beyond him and being his cycling partner that I once was and still am. Though thats not to say i wont go out for rides with him, I dont mind at all. but work keeps us out of each others way most of the time.

He's got to come off his high horse and get with the times.


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Apr 2016)

Wow. A real stubborn character!


----------



## User10571 (26 Apr 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> Wow. A real stubborn character!


Most likely he has the makings of an accomplished Audaxer.


Don't blame me, Louise (otp) intimated a few years ago that her persistent stubborness was the reason she was drawn to Audax.


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 Apr 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> Wow. A real stubborn character!



Stubborn but he's got some cojones though. A few years back his ltd edition cube got stolen. He only managed to get it back because some police raided a crackhouse a few miles away and found it inside, because he had reported the bike as stolen to the police, they called him up to come collect it.

Since that day, he rides around with one of these big heavy gauge chains that weigh at least 8-10kg that people use to lock motorcycles with. He took it with him on a Dun run about two years ago. He actually completed the ride! he's the one that got me into doing the ride with him this year funnily enough.

I think my new wheels costing more than his bike does put him in a bit of a strop also lol, thats why he doesnt want to do the ride with me no more because my bike is just so much more technologically advanced than his that ive scared him off!

On another occasion when i tried to talk him into doing a ride with FNRttC, he told me he would rather do the ride by himself or with another person rather then pay to go as part of a bigger group.

Theres no talking to this guy.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Apr 2016)

This is my 2015 ride. 134 miles in all, but the actual 'Dynamo' is nearer to 115 miles. There's no long or hard hills on it to be worried about.
It's a great ride, but getting out of London was chaotic at about 20:00.

Hopefully I'll be on this years ride.


----------



## 4F (27 Apr 2016)

I will be doing it again, this will be my 9th all in and 4th double. Hills nothing to worry about, not much in the first half of the ride and only half a dozen smaller ones in the 2nd half from Sudbury onwards which always seem harder due to tiredness at that point. 

Any pace goes, its a cracking ride.


----------



## jefmcg (27 Apr 2016)

Does anyone know if the bus tickets are transferrable? I'm thinking of trying to nag some reluctant cyclists into giving it try, and the tickets are now £25 shortly to go up to £45. If it would be allowable to pass it on to someone else (for the same price originally paid), I might be able to convince them to cough up now.

(at £25 it's less than the trip back from Whitstable on saturday)


----------



## velovoice (27 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Does anyone know if the bus tickets are transferrable? I'm thinking of trying to nag some reluctant cyclists into giving it try, and the tickets are now £25 shortly to go up to £45. If it would be allowable to pass it on to someone else (for the same price originally paid), I might be able to convince them to cough up now.
> 
> (at £25 it's less than the trip back from Whitstable on saturday)


Coach tickets are transferrable - liaise directly with Southwark Cyclists to arrange that. It can be done short notice too - even on the night or on the beach.


----------



## mattobrien (27 Apr 2016)

I am planning my first there and back this year, so will be dropping the car off at Dunwich on Saturday morning and cycling to London Fields and then cycling to Dunwich, a mere 225 miles...

Might take a camp bed with me for a more comfy snooze on the beach afterwards.


----------



## jefmcg (27 Apr 2016)

mattobrien said:


> Might take a camp bed with me for a more comfy snooze on the beach afterwards.


(sorry if you already know this but) make sure you have a good sleep - being tired is as dangerous as being drunk. And as frowned upon. Rest up properly, and driver home when you are feeling bright again.


----------



## 4F (28 Apr 2016)

mattobrien said:


> I am planning my first there and back this year, so will be dropping the car off at Dunwich on Saturday morning and cycling to London Fields and then cycling to Dunwich, a mere 225 miles...
> 
> Might take a camp bed with me for a more comfy snooze on the beach afterwards.



Why bother with the car Mat and the extra faffing on Saturday ? Ride straight down from Ipswich and back home afters and it is the same distance


----------



## mattobrien (28 Apr 2016)

4F said:


> Why bother with the car Mat and the extra faffing on Saturday ? Ride straight down from Ipswich and back home afters and it is the same distance


I think that Dunwich will be the end for me, plus I can leave supplies and a change of clothes in the car.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Apr 2016)

Specialeyes said:


> Just noticed that it's BHF London-Southend the next day and am now wondering how to combine the two somehow... anyone tried this?


It (was) 'common' to do a 'back to back' if the Dynamo coincided with a Saturday Morning Ride to the Coast. I did Feltham, London, Brighton, Feltham - for a couple of hours kip in the dog basket - London Fields, Dunwich*, choo-choo to London and Feltham again once. Sure, it's tiring but it's fun. London to Southend is a 'relaxed ride' even if you were thrashing it. Only you will know your capabilities - and it will mean an early finish to the Dynamo to get back by 9am or so on the Sunday - probably beyond National Rail capabilities. 
*It was the Dynamo where 4F and SteveVW "the Catering King" took a short cut to the beach, where Sitting Duck was cajoled into doing his first hundred even though his feet hurt, and Tynan swept the roads clear of gravel, using his thigh as a broom. Heady days - there might be a thread somewhere


----------



## rb58 (29 Apr 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Heady days - there might be a thread somewhere


You joining us this year 'Teef?


----------



## Aperitif (29 Apr 2016)

rb58 said:


> You joining us this year 'Teef?


Hello Ross - been eliminating gout for about 18 months or so, which has seriously affected my bicycles, and I therefore am unlikely, but we'll see, as it is a nice easy ride and a 'there and back' would be interesting.. Out of the shadows and usual commuting on fixed now, but suffering patellar tendinitis (again) which is mega-painful and to be avoided at all costs!  Safest place is on the bike - walking hurts.


----------



## 4F (30 Apr 2016)

Aperitif said:


> *It was the Dynamo where 4F and SteveVW "the Catering King" took a short cut to the beach, where Sitting Duck was cajoled into doing his first hundred even though his feet hurt, and Tynan swept the roads clear of gravel, using his thigh as a broom. Heady days - there might be a thread somewhere



How very dare you teef ! I presume you are referring to the Dynamo that Steve and I finished earlier than Tynan and young Will despite having a slower average speed, I believe Tynan is still trying to work that one out

Indeed it was an epic year and the Duckmeister has come on leaps and bounds since then.


----------



## Brains (9 May 2016)

I see that this year the traditional half way stop at Sible Hedingham Church Hall has been closed down by the local petrolhead, Ferg Raison, who got on his high horse after the DD 2015. 

So take food and tea as the first real stop will be Sudbury Fire Station, they were struggling with demand last year, I'd guess they may be overwhelmed this year. 
Still a massive fund raiser for the Fire Brigade (and a massive loss for the Sible Hedingham Church)


----------



## Brains (9 May 2016)

Last year someone put together a good crowd sourced route map with all the local 'attractions' such as where you can get a bike repaired at 2am, where to get a bacon butty, where to find a vegetarian yurt and most importantly, the turnings not to miss.

Anyone have a link ?


----------



## leyton condor (13 May 2016)

9 weeks to go. Can't wait.
This really is a fantastic ride.
I will miss the halfway stop as it was nice to sit on something wider than your a*$e after 50+ miles and have a bit of a rest, but hey ho I'm sure something else will materialise along the way.
The first time I did the ride in 2009 there was only the official stop, since then quite a few more have popped up so I'm sure (I hope) the trend will continue.
Let's hope for some nice warm weather and a tail wind.


----------



## 4F (16 May 2016)

leyton condor said:


> 9 weeks to go. Can't wait.
> This really is a fantastic ride.
> I will miss the halfway stop as it was nice to sit on something wider than your a*$e after 50+ miles and have a bit of a rest, but hey ho I'm sure something else will materialise along the way.
> The first time I did the ride in 2009 there was only the official stop, since then quite a few more have popped up so I'm sure (I hope) the trend will continue.
> Let's hope for some nice warm weather and a tail wind.



Hi Leyton, I gave up on the 1/2 way stop years ago due to the queues. Sudbury fire station are doing a BBQ again this year however my favourite stop is Gosbeck for a bacon roll but there are plenty of others


----------



## mattobrien (16 May 2016)

The Sudbury fire station was excellent last year and Gosbeck stop is always welcome.

Never seen a shortage of options for stopping after half way, probably every 10 miles if you were so inclined. 

After 240 miles last week my legs are feeling surprisingly strong so I am feeling confident about the double dun run. Bring it on.


----------



## derrick (16 May 2016)

Am looking forward to this one,a few mates did it last year and said how good it was. So this year we have a group of eight doing it.


----------



## leyton condor (17 May 2016)

4F said:


> Hi Leyton, I gave up on the 1/2 way stop years ago due to the queues. Sudbury fire station are doing a BBQ again this year however my favourite stop is Gosbeck for a bacon roll but there are plenty of others



I think you mentioned the Gosbeck stop the first time it opened and it is definitely an important stop for me. Bacon roll and a tea, a rest in the yurt while knowing the major part of the ride has been done but a good enough portion remains to look forward to. We normally arrive there around dawn.
One year some tired chap walked into the field opposite for a pee without noticing the ditch, surreal comedy moment.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2016)

I didn't bother with the Sible Hedingham stop either. Too much confusion with riders aiming up and down the roads not knowing which way the butties were. 
The fire station stop, however, was relatively quiet and the fire crews running it were really friendly and up for raising funds for their water squirting enterprise and intend cashing in again this year from what they were saying. Good luck to them!

Correct me if I'm wrong folks, but wasn't it here that the LBS was open for business? I didn't need anything myself, but there were quite a few riders in the shop for bits and bobs.


----------



## 4F (17 May 2016)

Yes you are correct. Torque bikes are in Sudbury, on the left just the other side of the traffic lights after you have come down Ballingdon hill.


----------



## jefmcg (15 Jun 2016)

The £25 bus fare is still listed on the site, even though it was supposed to be £45 from the end of May. Time to snap up a ticket if you are riding.

http://www.active.com/dunwich-suffolk/cycling/races/dunwich-dynamo-return-transport-2016

I've decided against doing it this year, as my last 100km ride left me with a swollen and tender patella tendon. I don't want to find myself stranded half way at 3 am.


----------



## pollux (20 Jun 2016)

Still 3 weeks to go to Dunwich,Last year exellent condition
22 C -Wind from the back.It was been a great Party.





http://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...unwich+Dynamo+XXIV+2016&font=hand&csz=1&swk=1


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jun 2016)

I think Mr Hop is doing this so I may cadge a lift in his support vehicle


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2016)

I have that weekend off but can't make any plans until nearer the day (night). I have an operation due, but don't know when until I've been processed by the NHS.
I can possibly arrange to get a lift back in one of the trucks from my firm. It means riding another 15 or 20 miles to Ipswich, Beccles or Lowesoft after the ride though. 
Also I'll have to get the train to Euston on Saturday afternoon then ride to London Fields for the start.
Could be a long event!


----------



## leyton condor (9 Jul 2016)

1 week to go and the weather forecast looking not too tragic.
Bike is ready to go and I am now like a kid waiting for Christmas.
Only 7 more sleeps!


----------



## Tiny01 (10 Jul 2016)

Doing this for the first time this coming Saturday night , will be my longest ride by far but confident with a few stops & a steady pace & riding with colleagues from a new cycling club that I joined 6/7 weeks ago that I'll be ok . 

Been to the LBS today & have new front & rear lights , just ordered a portable usb charging pack so that I can keep the garmin fully charged & my phone , have got some white LEDs powered by batteries to decorate the bike so I'm getting in the spirit of it  

Anyone care to add any other words of advice for a DD Virgin ?


----------



## RoubaixCube (10 Jul 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Doing this for the first time this coming Saturday night , will be my longest ride by far but confident with a few stops & a steady pace & riding with colleagues from a new cycling club that I joined 6/7 weeks ago that I'll be ok .
> 
> Been to the LBS today & have new front & rear lights , just ordered a portable usb charging pack so that I can keep the garmin fully charged & my phone , have got some white LEDs powered by batteries to decorate the bike so I'm getting in the spirit of it
> 
> Anyone care to add any other words of advice for a DD Virgin ?



I'll see you on the other side


----------



## jefmcg (10 Jul 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Anyone care to add any other words of advice for a DD Virgin ?


Unless you want to cycle home again, book a return ticket *now.* http://www.active.com/dunwich-suffolk/cycling/races/dunwich-dynamo-return-transport-2016 Looks like you can still get the £25 tickets, a week before. When I did it in 2012, they were completely sold out by now. And dozens of cyclists were left standing on the platform after the ride (I did it on my folder)

It was my first "big" ride, a year after a solo ride to Brighton. It wasn't too hard then, only better now with pop up vans along the route. If you like this, I have something scary to suggest to you.

https://londonedinburghlondon.com


----------



## leyton condor (10 Jul 2016)

hi Tiny01
I suggest you check that your Bike is in reasonable condition especially the tyres as fixing punctures in the dark is a bit of a pain but not impossible. I had one on the DD a few years ago and loads of people stopped to offer help and to offer some light in the dark.
Carry spare inner tubes and relevant tools in case of above.
Carry enough food in case the stalls run out or you can't be bothered to que.
But most importantly enjoy the occasion. It is an absolutely fantastic ride with all sorts of people and bikes.


----------



## leyton condor (11 Jul 2016)

Just heard that the Gosbeck bacon roll and tea stop with the yurt will not be happening this year.☹️


----------



## mattobrien (12 Jul 2016)

leyton condor said:


> Just heard that the Gosbeck bacon roll and tea stop with the yurt will not be happening this year.☹️


Relay 

It has been happening for about 20 years!

It was always a lovely final stop before pushing on to the coast. Will have to find another suitable stop at about that distance, possibly Framlingham


----------



## tatr (12 Jul 2016)

For those riding back, are there any stops/shops between the coast and Needham Market that are open early?

I'm expecting to hit Needham Market on the return journey at 7-8am and the co-op opens at 7am on Sunday. But that's 54km into the return journey which makes me pretty reliant on getting water at Dunwich - is there a good place to fill up with water there?


----------



## Flying Dodo (13 Jul 2016)

In Yoxford, there's a mini-supermarket open from 6 am, opposite the church on the south side of the village, just before the junction with the A12.


----------



## User10571 (13 Jul 2016)

Indeed. I was trying to remember where that was, where we stopped on our October Dun Run.


----------



## hedgey (13 Jul 2016)

Hi...can someone please post a link to an accurate gpx file for the route that I can use with my Garmin 810...that would be great..ta


----------



## velovoice (13 Jul 2016)

hedgey said:


> Hi...can someone please post a link to an accurate gpx file for the route that I can use with my Garmin 810...that would be great..ta


I'm afraid there is no "official" -- much less "accurate"! -- route. 

A route sheet will be circulated on Saturday night in London Fields showing the route that has been reccie'd this week checking for road works etc. Otherwise, you are free to go whichever route you like! 

You can search on Strava or BikeHike or RideWithGPS for the GPX routes uploaded by others in years' past - just be aware that these will vary to one degree or another (as riders may or may not have followed the printed cue sheet available any given year) and may not match the printed cue sheet available on the night this year. 

Sorry this is not the definite answer you want. But the DunRun is all about the adventure. Getting a bit lost is part of that. And you won't be alone!


----------



## hedgey (13 Jul 2016)

velovoice said:


> I'm afraid there is no "official" -- much less "accurate"! -- route.
> 
> A route sheet will be circulated on Saturday night in London Fields showing the route that has been reccie'd this week checking for road works etc. Otherwise, you are free to go whichever route you like!
> 
> ...


,............
Makes sense.
Thanks for the speedy response


----------



## mattobrien (13 Jul 2016)

hedgey said:


> Hi...can someone please post a link to an accurate gpx file for the route that I can use with my Garmin 810...that would be great..ta


https://www.strava.com/routes/5612847

This is the route we're taking. It's both ways, starting in Dunwich, but you should be able to edit in in Strava and then export it.


----------



## tatr (14 Jul 2016)

There's also this route (might be the same!)

http://www.camaudax.uk/rides/dunwich-dynamo/


----------



## hedgey (14 Jul 2016)

tatr said:


> There's also this route (might be the same!)
> 
> http://www.camaudax.uk/rides/dunwich-dynamo/


Thanks everyone...and enjoy the ride...


----------



## Flying Dodo (14 Jul 2016)

User10571 said:


> Indeed. I was trying to remember where that was, where we stopped on our October Dun Run.


One of my "things to plan" for next year is another unofficial Dun Run, as despite the demise of 24 hour access to the Sudbury Tesco, the McDonald's there opens at 5 so could be viable.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> One of my "things to plan" for next year is another unofficial Dun Run, as despite the demise of 24 hour access to the Sudbury Tesco, the McDonald's there opens at 5 so could be viable.


I enjoyed your "Diddy Dun Run" whenever it was. Last year? Year before?

I may be massively wrong and missing out on the fun but for some reason the Dun Run doesn't appeal to me. I'm not at all sure why.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jul 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I may be massively wrong and missing out on the fun but for some reason the Dun Run doesn't appeal to me. I'm not at all sure why



I feel exactly the same. I have never done it and at the moment I have no plans to either. 
But then again I always used to say the same about FNR's and have now done near to 50 of the bleedin' things.


----------



## StuAff (14 Jul 2016)

I doubt I'll do the DD again. Too many idiots. Really didn't enjoy 2013, my last one- not having enough warm gear didn't help, but umpteen close passes and undertakes were worse. And this was before the delightful rail restrictions.....


----------



## Brains (14 Jul 2016)

I did the DD in 2015
and will be doing it again this weekend
I take enough stuff to assume it will be 5 degrees centigrade at zero dark thirty in the morning, pissing with rain and no food available. so whatever happens i wont be disappointed.
I have back up lights, batteries and maps
And I booked my return ticket on the coaches months ago

As a London commuter the number of bikes really does not bother me, you get less idiots on 120 miles of DD than you do in 5 miles of London commuting


----------



## mattobrien (15 Jul 2016)

This time tomorrow we'll have set off and will be pedalling to London Fields. Looking forward to a long cycling adventure.

I have bought glow sticks for our group so we can look behind and see who is around rather than just see the riders front light. Do say hello if you see a group with glow sticks around their necks in the dark hours. There will be a couple of us in Ashbocking Cycling Club kit too.


----------



## rb58 (15 Jul 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I may be massively wrong and missing out on the fun but for some reason the Dun Run doesn't appeal to me. I'm not at all sure why.


I've done it four times now, but last year and this, even though I planned to do it, as it got closer I get a full on case of 'can't-be-arsed-itis'. Not sure why that is. I'll be doing the FNRttC tonight instead. But DunRun is a great ride and something everyone should do at least once. To those of you doing it this time round - Enjoy!!


----------



## User10571 (15 Jul 2016)

Ross has it.
As he says - everyone should do it once. I'd go further and say do it twice, preferably in consecutive years.
You'll enjoy the second one more, as any ogre / fear / dread of the first one will have gone.
Good luck to all those doing it tomorrow.
May the wind be to your backs (I think there is a good chance it will)
I may pitch up at London Fields tomorrow, before sundown, to point and laugh.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jul 2016)

I'm on my way to London Fields later. Once the DunRun is done, I have to ride up to Lowestoft to catch my lift home. Well, 12 miles from home, which I'll ride just before Sunday Lunch.
Weather looks warm and moist, with a tailwind....


----------



## RoubaixCube (16 Jul 2016)

I can see dark rain clouds rollin' in. Might catch a bit of rain on the way out of london. Bloody hope not!


----------



## robjh (16 Jul 2016)

To all the lucky b*ggers doing the Dun Run tonight, have a great ride. It looks like a good night for it, warm and dry. I can't make it this year but am counting down now to July 2017...


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jul 2016)

Ready for the starting cannon (or was that someone's rear tyre exploding! )


----------



## RoubaixCube (16 Jul 2016)

Here and waiting for a friend atm

::edit::

Who else is here or have we all left already?


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Here and waiting for a friend atm
> 
> ::edit::
> 
> Who else is here or have we all left already?


I started at about 19:30, I think, but didn't see you..
Hit the beach at 04:00
Brilliant night!


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Jul 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I started at about 19:30, I think, but didn't see you..
> Hit the beach at 04:00
> Brilliant night!



thats pretty fast ;o me and my friend rolled out at 19.45 but he had to stop at tesco near by. My early game was shitty and i was like fish out of water for the first 20miles. stopped for a few to stuff my face and after that it was plain sailing. friend dropped out at 'The Axe & Compasses' so i lost a lot of time sorting out a pick up for him from the guy who was supposed to be taking box of us home when we reached the end. I wouldnt say I powered through most of it but I did a hell of a lot better than my first FNRttC ride then I kind of died at Coddenham and started to hate life and arrived at the end at 8:04 or 8:10.

sadly for me even though i tried to strike up some friendly convo with other cyclists who I tagged along with. Most just seemed to drop back amongst their friends to chat rather then talk to me lol. Then I came across a french family who were very friendly but always had me at the front of the group while they were drafting me. I stayed with them for 5-8miles before feigning a bad cramp and stopped for a minute or two to stuff my face with more carbs and shot past them to the next stopping point which was the fire station i think.

At 4am i think i was just past a small village and was on some unlit country roads, I was by myself with not a soul in sight for 20-30mins at least. I entered that part of the route drafting two stronger riders but im a shitter so didnt have the sustain to keep drafting and they never looked back..... then the battery on my magicshine died and I didnt want to stop in the middle of nowhere to change battery packs till i got to the next town incase I got dragged into a field and murdered. My lezyne 400XL i had sitting on my bar as backup provided a decent amount of light to get me through, though the beam wasnt very focused so couldnt see that far ahead.


Definitely doing it again next year!


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Jul 2016)

Things i need to do for next years ride:

-Use the god damn 6 cell battery pack, Its sitting on the desk!

-Wear a proper cycling jersey - I was so sticky with a hummvee cycling jersey for most of the ride.

-Leave the helmet at home, wear a cap --- Maybe, though i would of take the cap but i had my gopro mounted on my helmet.

- Portable speaker for music -- Boosts morale. I was contemplating getting one small enough to fit on a bottle holder on my bike on amazon primeday. Im sad that i didnt.

- Head/helmet torch -- bloody handy, good to have


----------



## User10571 (17 Jul 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> ..........................<snip>
> 
> - *Portable speaker for music -- Boosts morale*. I was contemplating getting one small enough to fit on a bottle holder on my bike on amazon primeday. Im sad that i didnt.
> 
> - Head/helmet torch -- bloody handy, good to have


Glad you enjoyed the ride. And hope that you'll be back for another.
My bold.
What's wrong with headphones?
It may surprise you to hear that for some riders this ride is, in part, about the quiet and the stillness of the night.
This would not be the first year that there have been complaints from local residents, about loud conversations taking place beneath bedroom windows at four in the morning.
Just sayin' like....


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2016)

I tagged along with several folk and groups and had a few conversations here and there. My lights held out but I popped a fresh battery in on the beach as I still had a darkish ride to Lowestoft for my lift home.
Only one issue was a drawing pin in my front tyre, picked up in a village at about 50 miles. There was a broken bottle on the road and I then heard a clicking as I rode along. 
I suspect idiots were out and about in the wee small hours..


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2016)




----------



## velovoice (17 Jul 2016)

Tg


User10571 said:


> Glad you enjoyed the ride. And hope that you'll be back for another.
> My bold.
> What's wrong with headphones?
> It may surprise you to hear that for some riders this ride is, in part, about the quiet and the stillness of the night.
> ...


+1 

The Facebook group has been deluged with complaints from villagers about the noise.

So - no speakers. Please. 

The behaviour of a small minority over the years has worn out our welcome in a number of villages that are ideally situated for the big halfway stop but where we are now no longer welcome.

The lesson as always is, think of others and tread lightly.

Again, just sayin'.


----------



## Tiny01 (17 Jul 2016)

Best ride ever quite simply awesome !!


----------



## velovoice (17 Jul 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Things i need to do for next years ride:
> 
> -Leave the helmet at home, wear a cap



+1
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/in-praise-of-cycling-caps.194812/


----------



## bladesman73 (17 Jul 2016)

rode my first dd last night. wow that was an experience, so many cyclists, started to bonk on the long darks roads to framlingham but managed to get some scran there. those last few miles....


----------



## User10571 (17 Jul 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> rode my first dd last night. wow that was an experience, so many cyclists, started to bonk on the long darks roads to framlingham but managed to get some scran there. those last few miles....


Kudos!
Once you have the measure of it, it becomes easier.


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Jul 2016)

User10571 said:


> Glad you enjoyed the ride. And hope that you'll be back for another.
> My bold.
> What's wrong with headphones?
> It may surprise you to hear that for some riders this ride is, in part, about the quiet and the stillness of the night.
> ...



Just because i have a speaker doesnt mean i will have it cranked right up. i passed a fair few groups that were quite sensible with theirs. I think the problem is mainly when theres a large gaggle of cyclists talking loudly after a few pints at pub stops or shouting directions to each other in the dead of night. 

I can be pretty conservative. 

Plus some other cyclists appreciate a little music along the ride. I know i did


----------



## velovoice (17 Jul 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Just because i have a speaker doesnt mean i will have it cranked right up. i passed a fair few groups that were quite sensible with theirs. I think the problem is mainly when theres a large gaggle of cyclists talking loudly after a few pints at pub stops or shouting directions to each other in the dead of night.
> 
> I can be pretty conservative.
> 
> Plus some other cyclists appreciate a little music along the ride. I know i did


Yes, the other cyclists love it. The locals don't. Please see my post above. We admins for the Facebook group for the DD have spent the past week trying to moderate very heated arguments between cyclists and locals, which regrettably degenerated into insults and abuse (by cyclists directed to beleaguered village). This should not even be a thing.


----------



## mattobrien (17 Jul 2016)

Personally I am, not a fan of music on the Dun Run. If it is loud enough to hear above riding / wind noise, it is likely to disturb sleeping locals. Nothing like the peace of a quiet Suffolk lane in the dead of night.


----------



## StuAff (17 Jul 2016)

Amplified music outside. Best enjoyed in a field, not on a bicycle.


----------



## User10571 (17 Jul 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> Just because i have a speaker doesnt mean i will have it cranked right up. i passed a fair few groups that were quite sensible with theirs. I think the problem is mainly when theres a large gaggle of cyclists talking loudly after a few pints at pub stops or shouting directions to each other in the dead of night.
> 
> I can be pretty conservative.
> 
> Plus some other cyclists appreciate a little music along the ride. I know i did



RoubaixCube, I don't think that you've really grasped the message here.
I hope you are back for future rides. If this was your first, then congrats! Your next one, I assure you, will be more enjoyable.
Minus the speakers. Please.

Do you drive a car? 
Doesn't really matter whether you do or you don't.
Summer time.
Drive round with the windows open.
Bass cranked up to the point where your ears bleed.
And everyone gets to hear it.
You know what I'm talking about.
Both classy and considerate.
Not.
There's not much difference between that and what you are proposing to do on your next DD. 
While that may be accepted / tolerated in an urban environment, I don't think I am alone in thinking it is a bit (a lot) $h!t in a rural environment.
Has it crossed your mind that people choose to live in rural villages because they're not all that struck on what I've described above?

I wasn't really offering the topic for debate.
I know the Dun Run is an evolving ride. That's its nature. I've done enough of them to recognise that.
Shellfishness [_sic_] has never been part of the nature of the ride.
Your keen-ness to introduce it is less than laudable.


----------



## mjr (17 Jul 2016)

I live in a rural village and grew up in one. I'd be quite happy to have musical cyclists coming through at night instead of the noisy motors, but sadly I'm far from the route. Rural villages aren't quiet places. The harvest will start soon, with huge machinery working all hours. I suspect the music or loud talking is being used as a proxy by ex-townies not liking cyclists cluttering up their Hot-Fuzz-style image of what a village should be.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2016)

Some of the locals are out applauding the riders, some just sit there supping on a beer and shouting encouragement. Others just want to be asleep. Everyone is different and we should all respect that.
Personally, I prefer listening to the hoots of owls and the whir of bats wings.

What would help, on an unorganised ride, is to organise a few signs pointing out the route in the villages.


----------



## User10571 (17 Jul 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Some of the locals are out applauding the riders, some just sit there supping on a beer and shouting encouragement. Others just want to be asleep. Everyone is different and we should all respect that.
> Personally, I prefer listening to the hoots of owls and the whir of bats wings.
> 
> What would help, on an unorganised ride, is to organise a few signs pointing out the route in the villages.


Nope.
Part of the attraction and, if I'm truthful, what got me back into cycling was the unorganised aspect of the DD.
The 'Oh f*ck, is this the way I went last year?'
The ' I wish I'd picked up a route sheet'
The frantically posting 'Does anyone have a GPS route for this?'
Etc.

If signposts are what you are after, I'm sure there is a sportive thread not very far from here.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2016)

User10571 said:


> Nope.
> Part of the attraction and, if I'm truthful, what got me back into cycling was the unorganised aspect of the DD.
> The 'Oh f*ck, is this the way I went last year?'
> The ' I wish I'd picked up a route sheet'
> ...


I do agree, and love the guesswork at junctions, but just in the villages, in an attempt to assuage the wrath of the locals, a few signs would not go amiss, IMHO


----------



## mjr (17 Jul 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I do agree, and love the guesswork at junctions, but just in the villages, in an attempt to assuage the wrath of the locals, a few signs would not go amiss, IMHO


I think that's up to the villagers who get upset with the almighty racket of cyclists talking to each other.


----------



## User10571 (17 Jul 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I do agree, and love the guesswork at junctions, but just in the villages, in an attempt to assuage the wrath of the locals, a few signs would not go amiss, IMHO


My understanding is that the 'wrath of the locals' has more to do with the amount of noise we make, and less to do with our navigation fails.
'Button it Zippy' (not aimed at you in person) and discuss navigation in hushed tones might ensure the locals won't even know we visited their village overnight.
Bit of consideration.
Is it asking too much?


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2016)

[QUOTE="User10571, post: 4370336, member: 10571"
Bit of consideration.
Is it asking too much?[/QUOTE]
Sadly, I think it is. 
Crackin' ride though


----------



## mjr (17 Jul 2016)

User13710 said:


> I think that's taking the effort to see both sides to silly extremes! So if there is a noisy harvester working late, that means loud music and shouting late at night should be acceptable, and those who protest are just anti cycling? Rural villages in the dead of night are very much 'quiet places',


Quiet right up until the next car drives through! Each car will probably make more noise than a dozen cyclists and villagers troubled by that should already have stout windows or earplugs or something. OK, don't take the P with a full on mobile disco or going shouting through letterboxes, but a music on a small loudspeaker shouldn't raise complaints. If it does, I doubt it's really about the volume.


> and when a woman leant out of her bedroom window during a night ride once and chided us for talking too loudly, I for one felt very embarrassed.


----------



## User10571 (17 Jul 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> [QUOTE="User10571, post: 4370336, member: 10571"
> Bit of consideration.
> Is it asking too much?


Sadly, I think it is.
Crackin' ride though [/QUOTE]
Classy. Great. Well done.


----------



## bladesman73 (17 Jul 2016)

im all for being courteous but some of the complaints i have seen were made by people who obv have an issue with cyclists. the same kind of people who wake the village up at 7am revving up their bmw or 4x4 on their way to work


----------



## velovoice (17 Jul 2016)

Lots of assumptions and 'accusations' are being made about people not personally known by the persons making such comments. How is that any better than the assumptions non-cyclists make about cyclists?

Nope. It's the same ol' 'us versus them' outlier argument. And in this case, it's passing the buck.

It's up to you whether or not you are considerate of others. It is not up to them to somehow "deserve" that consideration.

Therein lies the measure of the character of a (wo)man.


----------



## User10571 (17 Jul 2016)

velovoice said:


> I think there are lots of assumptions and 'accusations' being made about people not personally known by the persons making such comments. How is that any better than the assumptions non-cyclists make about cyclists?
> 
> Nope. It's the same ol' 'us versus them' outlier argument. And in this case, it's passing the buck.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Jul 2016)

User10571 said:


> RoubaixCube, I don't think that you've really grasped the message here.
> I hope you are back for future rides. If this was your first, then congrats! Your next one, I assure you, will be more enjoyable.
> Minus the speakers. Please.
> 
> ...



Point taken, but then again, the DD only happens once a year, not every few days, not every few weeks, not every few months. Im sure they can put with a little music at low volume - a group of cyclists chatting to each other while they cycle in a group are much louder is what im trying to say. If they still get pissed by it then maybe there are some LOCAL issues that need to be dealt with and not the DD cyclists. Coming to my first or second pub stop there was a group of youths in the dead of night just cycling around town.

But of course - we have to respect the locals.


On a side note, after my friend dropped out. I was dubious about leaving my bike unattended outside some of the pub stops. Im surprised that nobody tried to steal anything off my bike.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jul 2016)

TBH the idea that people may be playing music on loudspeakers - even quietly - is just another thing that puts me off the Dun Run. But the main things are: too many people, and the fact that is that Dunwich is bit too far for me to fancy riding back next day, and there's a dearth of convenient bail-out stations on the way back (unlike most FNRttC destinations)

Maybe one year ...


----------



## 4F (18 Jul 2016)

This was the first DD I have missed for years, and I didn't miss it as much as I thought I would for many of the reasons mooted above.

Seriously considering doing an unofficial DD next year one week before or after the official one


----------



## velovoice (18 Jul 2016)

4F said:


> This was the first DD I have missed for years, and I didn't miss it as much as I thought I would for many of the reasons mooted above.
> 
> Seriously considering doing an unofficial DD next year one week before or after the official one


Or wait til @Flying Dodo sets a date and posts it here, if you'd like to do it with a small group of other experienced night riders (mostly of the FNRttC persuasion).

ETA: Here's my write-up on FD's last Unofficial Dun Run, which I believe was the 3rd one he'd organised.


----------



## arallsopp (18 Jul 2016)

Another year, another Dun Run. 

I've done it solo, I've done it the wrong week, I've done it as part of a group, and now I've done it alongside a roadie. Every time a different experience, and that is largely the point.

I rocked up to the start with a friend (Felix) who is new to the social scene, but a dab hand at 'proper' cycling. Has legs that'll tear mine to shreds, so I inoculated against competition by matching his carbon deep rim Wilier with my SMGTe commuter. Pannier. Hub dynamo. Dual suspension. Marathon tyres. Lots of heavy tubing. All good. I warned him in advance that I'd likely be late, that I'd be running into people that I knew, and that 12mph average would likely be the best marriage of progress and fun.

Messed up on the first by leaving Bromley at 1850, so actually arrived at the park on cue. We managed to find each other shortly before the amassed off, and I derailed his hopes of getting underway by promptly bimbling into groups of friends, or being hailed aside by @Mice and @her_welshness. Got the chance to catch up with @User10571 (who wasn't on the ride) and @Wowbagger (who was, but is called out here mainly as an indicator of our pace). Missed out on @jennyh, who set off a few mins after 8pm without my noticing. Sorry.

Just after 2035hrs, we started. I think that's the earliest I think I've been in the park, let alone actually underway. Many of the Stravites were already ahead of us (presumably chasing Jenny), so it wasn't too chain gang oriented. As I'd hoped, a slightly deferred start and reasonable pace meant I kept uncovering hidden caches of friendship on the road, some of whose cyclechat handles I know (hello @bobcolover) and many I don't.

Strava says @jennyh and I overlapped at The White Heart Inn (Moreton) for 5 mins, but as those were the only 5 mins Felix' legs afforded me, we didn't actually meet. Through all Rodings great and small 10 minutes later (ah... remember this, @iLB ?) and I somehow missed the sun-down. From there on, the dominant memory is the pace. 10 mins to regroup at Bardfield after I made an illicit concession to being friendly on the road. The witching hour passed at Castle Hedingham. Sudbury was rammed with people, so we gave it five mins max and dashed on. The White Horse (just down the road) was a well kept secret at that point, and I managed to snaffle a quick cheeseburger around 1am. 

Heading on from that point, the pack was noticeably thinner. We'd caught up with most of the people who were taking a more social pace. The tri-hards were going to remain in front. The road gangs would swap and swing around around us. The requisite amount of getting lost was achieved. Discrepancies between route sheet and GPS tracks from prior years proved a rich seam of dispute. Villagers cheered. Felix took umbrage at a 5 man chain from Paragon who either close cropped him, snarled past on a tricky surface, or just pedalled faster than he was, and so gave chase. Even a commuter recumbent can be fast when needed, so I played along, catching him up so he wouldn't have to concede the win after each burst of effort. By Westleton, a mysterious red glow was threatening the horizon to our left, but we still hit the beach before anything solar was over the horizon. 

4:04am, says Strava. So if you (@PeteXXX) were pointing towards the East at any time between then and about half past, "Hi! I'm the one in the sea!" Bloody lovely it was too. Exited via undignified gravel dance in favour of the cafe, and set off for Ipswich at 5 with stomach full and shorts wet. Many friendly waves as we tracked back along the route, then caught up with Tomsk (from the other place) on his way into town. 

The London train was waiting at Ipswich, and Felix and I were right there when the guard opened the van for bikes. 45 minutes passed over coffee waiting for the scheduled depart and back to town in good time for a ride back from Liverpool Street.

A different ride from the one I'm used to. Harder, but I'm not sure if that was the pace, the weight of the bike, or more likely the diminished natter. Either way, home by 1030 on Sunday with 175 miles on the clock. Ready to do business with family, trampolines, paddling pools, and (perhaps) a little sleep


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2016)

@arallsopp I did see someone having a cooling dip, and spoke to someone at the entrance/exit to the carpark who was aiming for Ipswich as I set off for Lowestoft. Was that us?


----------



## arallsopp (18 Jul 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> @arallsopp I did see someone having a cooling dip, and spoke to someone at the entrance/exit to the carpark who was aiming for Ipswich as I set off for Lowestoft. Was that us?



It may have been. At the point when I was swimming, there was only one other in the water. As a 40 something man, I would hope the cut of her suit (if not figure) would be enough to differentiate us. 

If the individual you spoke to at the exit was on an orange recumbent, that was me. If I was off the bike at the time, I'm almost completely anonymous. Most of my friends fail to recognise me if I'm not laid back


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2016)

arallsopp said:


> It may have been. At the point when I was swimming, there was only one other in the water. As a 40 something man, I would hope the cut of her suit (if not figure) would be enough to differentiate us.
> 
> If the individual you spoke to at the exit was on an orange recumbent, that was me. If I was off the bike at the time, I'm almost completely anonymous. Most of my friends fail to recognise me if I'm not laid back


I noticed one recumbent on the beach near the cafe, but can't honestly remember the colour. The chap pushing it did look a tad damp though! 
But the chaps by the exit were definitely on upright bikes, so they weren't you.
If I do it next year, I'll keep an eye out..


----------



## 4F (22 Jul 2016)

Hitler rides the DD


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpdwL74_4Qw


----------

